# البوم صور لتماف ايريني  يا رب يعجبكم



## just-love (3 ديسمبر 2007)

سلام الرب يسوع معكم

اهداء للام الحنونه والراعيه في كل ان 

محبه الله الاب 

ومحبه البابا كيرلس 

وراعيه علي اخوتها في دير ابي سيفين 

وايضا رايا لاولادها قبل وبعد النياحه .

اذكريني يا تماف امام عرش الاب 



حبيت اوريكم تصميماتي المتواضعه 

وفي نفس الوقت اتمني بان توجهوني 

وياريت الراي يكون بصراحه 

وكل ما اعمل المزيد اديكم 



دي الصور:

http://www.up.00op.com/data/10575/10789/storm_1836411938_1723306485.jpg

http://www.up.00op.com/data/10575/10796/storm_725767533_316784264.jpg

http://www.up.00op.com/data/10575/10796/storm_462743256_1653745123.gif



















اذكروني في صلاتكم


----------



## بنت النعمة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم صور لتماف ايريني  يا رب يعجبكم*

*سلام و نعمة

صور جميلة جدا جدا جدا , نتمنى المزيد
شكرا ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم صور لتماف ايريني  يا رب يعجبكم*

شكرآ على الصورة

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم صور لتماف ايريني  يا رب يعجبكم*

*+" بجد صور جميلة وفوق الرائعة....ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك....تصميماتك حقيقى هايلة....ياريت تصميمات لصور ابو سيفين علشان عيدو يوم 4\12*


----------



## just-love (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم صور لتماف ايريني  يا رب يعجبكم*

شكرا بنت النعمه 
شكرا للفراشه المسيحيه 
شكرا ماريان 
ربنا يساعدني واعملك صور لابو سيفين 
دي شهاده بالجد اعتز بيها 
اذكريني في صلاتك


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم صور لتماف ايريني  يا رب يعجبكم*

شكرا بجد


----------



## نصحي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم صور لتماف ايريني  يا رب يعجبكم*

مرسى  بجد صور جميلة وفوق الرائعه


----------



## just-love (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم صور لتماف ايريني  يا رب يعجبكم*

شكرا نصحي 
اذكرني في صلاتك


----------



## miretti (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم صور لتماف ايريني  يا رب يعجبكم*

hey how r u 
merci awi awi 3la elsewar dih 
begad gamila awi 
how do u make them
3ashan ana 3ayza a7awel a3mel zayohom 
thanks 
ur sis
mirette [/SIZE]


----------



## just-love (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم صور لتماف ايريني  يا رب يعجبكم*

المضوع ساهل جدا 
تنزلي برنامج الفوتوشوب علي الكمبيوتر 
تحاولي تتحصلي علي صور وتقطيعيها عندك تبقي كمخزون 
تشوفي خلفيات وتحاولي تبدعي فيها 
بس 
اذكريني في صلواتك


----------



## trank (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لتعب محبتك صلو من اجل ضعفى


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_




​​_


----------

